# Hello! New here and TTC after miscarriage.



## foto2426

Hi everyone!

I've been a lurker and finally decided to join!

I had a D&C this past June 30th. I was exactly 9 weeks but the baby stopped developing at 6wks 3 days. It was my first pregnancy. My AF arrived 22 days after the D&C and August is our first month trying again. I am 36 years old and live in Los Angeles. This is also my first cycle temping and using OPKs. TBH, it's been really overwhelming and stressful so I would love any feedback and support from this group.

Thanks so much and I look forward to getting to know you! :flower:

XO


----------



## Kaemazing

Hey no advice but I am sorta in your situation. Also had a miscarriage however mine was extremely early


----------



## Kaemazing

Just wanted to let you know your not alone and I'm right there with you right now


----------



## Eve

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb. I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## foto2426

Thanks so much, ladies!! Hoping we all get BFPs soon. :hugs:


----------



## EverydayHappy

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## topsy

HI hun sorry for your loss, wlecome to BNB xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi and welcome.

We lost our baby at 15 weeks on aug 17th. As soon as the bleeding stops we will be Trc again. Best of luck.


----------



## SophBabes

Sorry for loss hun, but welcome xx


----------



## Tiffyrenee

Hi and I'm sorry to here about your loss. I my self am a mom of two which getting pregnant with them were a complete breeze! After a few years and now in my 30's we tried for baby number 3 it took three years to get that BFP to only suffer a m/c a few weeks later:cry:
Anyways we didn't give up my dr put me on clomid and it took 4 months but I finally got by BFP again yesterday:happydance: I'm excited but nervous at every little cramp. My advice to anyone ttc is just don't put to much thought it to don't make it a science that's what I did different this time and I finally have a lil bun in the oven also my dr suggested which I do is take one baby asprin everyday it is supposed to prevent m/c also 400mg of frolic acid. Happy to talk to others and get feedback from other moms or moms to be. Baby :dust:


----------



## Tiffyrenee

foto2426 said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!! Hoping we all get BFPs soon. :hugs:

I know your post was a couple months ago. But I just wanted to know if u hade any new outcomes yet. I just posted a new post my self but if your still not pregnant I would talk to your dr about clomid it worked for me also take one baby asprin everyday it's supposed to prevent any miscarriage. Good luck hun!


----------



## Tiffyrenee

LoraLoo said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> We lost our baby at 15 weeks on aug 17th. As soon as the bleeding stops we will be Trc again. Best of luck.

I'm sorry for your loss hun. I my self have had two babies. But when trying for my third I two experienced 4 m/c over a four yr period finally I tried clomid after three cycles I just got my:bfp: we're extremely happy and scared at the same time I'm afraid to move out of bed lol because I'm so afraid of another m/c. But all the luck in the world to you too hun please keep me posted on your status when you try again:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hi and welcome x


----------

